# WM's Gym Of Dispair



## WonderMonkey (Apr 6, 2010)

Yesterday was the start of my annual "My gawd this is the worse shape  I've ever been in, what the hell?" super-get-in-shape effort.  I joined  gym near my workplace and will make an attempt to get in regularly.  The  only downside to this gym is that there are no showers so I won't be  doing any cardio type activities while there.

I'll post my  workouts so you can have one more person to laugh at.


----------



## WonderMonkey (Apr 6, 2010)

Day 1 (Yesterday)

Yesterday was the first workout day.  The guy who runs the place chatted  with me about goals, etc. and gave me a generic workout to get my body  used to lifting again.  I looked at it and thought it was pretty good so  I went through it.  He followed me through to make sure my questions  were answered, etc.  Nice guy, very helpful.

This gym has a nice  selection of Hammer Strength equipment, which I like.  With standard  free weights it is difficult to workout alone and push to edge on  certain exercises.  With Hammer Strength you can get a quality workout  without locking yourself into movement paths like typical "machines"  though I do think free weights are my preferred way to go.

For  the next few weeks each workout I am going to hit all the major body  parts.  After the first two weeks I'll break it out depending on how  much progress I have made.

HS = Hammer Strength

Day 1
Warmup  on the treadmill
*Superset 1*
HS  ISO Bench 1x15
HS ISO Incline 1x15
HS High Row 1x15

*Superset 2*
HS ISO Row 1x15
HS  Shoulder Press 1x15
Olympic Bar Bicep Curl 1x15

Assisted Chins  1x15
Dips 1x15
Leg Press 1x15
Abs 1x15

My goal is to do  three sets of the above.  I only did one yesterday so I didn't wake up  in the middle of the night screaming in pain.  Tomorrow I will adjust  the weights and do two sets.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 6, 2010)

That's a very unbalanced workout wrt upper body vs lower body.  You need more lower body work.


----------



## WonderMonkey (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree.  Wednesday has more lower versus upper.  Legs used to be, and hopefully will be again, my favorite training sessions.  For the first day I was happy with the "hello body, remember the weights" approach.  This is definitely not mid or long term workout.


----------



## WonderMonkey (Apr 9, 2010)

4/7/2010
Second day.  I added two leg exercises to give them something to think about.
Two Sets of:
- Leg extensions
- Leg curls
- Leg press

I'll do the same workout again today but add another set.  Assuming I survive that on Monday I am going to start some light squats, light stiff-legged deadlifts, easy calves in addition to light Leg press, leg extensions and leg curl.  I'll stay light because I know I'll feel it.

In addition to the legs I did a basic upper body circuit on the Hammer Strength.  My log book is in my car so I can't say specifics but it was designed to just give another exposure to weight lifting to the upper body.


----------



## WonderMonkey (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh yeah, a few stats
Age: 42
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 260

Main goal, at least initially: Steady progress towards 240lbs and work towards a symmetric body.

Goal after that: Steady progress towards whatever weight I "should" be, which is probably 220lbs but we shall see.  If symmetry is acceptable I'll set a few goals like double body weight squat and so forth.  Not sure yet.


----------

